# Hydrofoam Flying boat! Get yours today!



## ebizkid (Sep 10, 2005)

hello,
i have a couple of hydrofoam flying boat kits. I will post pics soon!
email [email protected] if you have any questions!

thnx.

steve


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Cool i would like to see some pic's sounds cool!


Brandon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Its way cool! you need to see the video its super cool!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Are these the flying Hydro's that were on the video afew months ago?


----------



## SPHOBBS (Aug 6, 2004)

*Flying boats as seen on video*

I have three of those in stock complete with extra parts ,radio bl motor and speed controler all installed in model. Scott ,Scotts Hobbies


----------

